# Boss truck side bracket Ford



## slim_blevins (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a LTA09060B - Ford F250/F350 RT3 Undercarriage (2008 & Newer) and would like to trade for a LTA03654C - Ford F250/F350 RT3 Undercarriage (1999-2007)


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Where in OHio are you located ?


----------



## slim_blevins (Nov 3, 2009)

Lynchburg


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

I would trade the one I have..
Call me at the shop if you want it.
John...


----------

